# Which Dovetail jig?



## malleus (Jan 4, 2005)

I am kind of new to routing. I have the Oak Park table and have learned a great deal from Bob and Rick but am very confused about dovetail jigs. I recently saw an article recommending the Kellar jig as it is very easy to use and set up. I had a Rockler jig but found it a major pain in the neck to use. Has anyone had experience using the Oak Park jig? Is it comparable to the Kellar jig as far as ease of us is concerned?
I would like to purchase one of these but can't decide. Please help.

By the way, I notice that Rick always talks about safety and putting on ear protection but Bob never uses any!!!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Malleus-
A lot depends on what kind of dovetails and how many you are going to be doing. I have used a cheap _Vermont American _ ($30) dovetail jig to make drawers when I was building my entertainment center. It worked, but I would not want to use it for production jobs. I picked up a _Stots_ brand ($35) Dovetail template Master jig, which you basically use to make your own keller Jig of any size, and it works well for through dovetails.

I inherited an old style incra jig, the one that has the sawtooth rack, which would be great for making fancy joints, but I have never used it.

Like many things in the workshop, it depends what you are going to be doing, how much money you are willing to spend, and how often you are going to be using it.

Most of the half blind machines are the same functionally, the difference is in the quality of the materials and the width of stock they will accept. If you are going to be using it infrequently, I have seen the one at harbor freight for under $30 with bits included. I have seen the craftsman one, a little heavier duty and with a box joint plate for around $100. 

It is always nice to watch the incra and jointech guys at the woodworking shows crank out fancy joints, but they take too long in my opinion and the set ups cost a fortune.

The Oak Park dovetailing jigs look pretty good from the videos, but that is the limit of my experience with them.

Hopefully somewhere in here is some usable advice,
Doug


----------



## cbraby (Sep 12, 2004)

Malleus, I've got a Keller Journeyman and I really like it for through dovetails. I don't have much experience with any other jig. I am looking at the Porter Cable 4212, which will cut either thru or half blind, sliding dovetail or box joints (best I can tell from the literature). It runs about $150. Go to amazon.com/tools to look it up. You can also download the instruction book at that site on a PDF file.


----------



## malleus (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys. I have decided to get the Oak Park jig as it works easily with my table and i have lots of videos to help guide me through various projects.


----------

